# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوال از معادلات دیفرانسیل

## MohammaD_Technology

سلام
تو حل این سوال به مشکل برخوردم،عامل انتگرال ساز رو بدست میارم ولی در ادامه حل و انتگرال گیری دچار مشکل شدم،ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنین
سوال:ابتدا عامل انتگرال ساز معادله ی زیر را بدست آورده و سپس معادله را حل کنید

----------


## mkh-ana

سلام


این سوال خیلی برای من عجیبه!!!!


تو دانشگاه تهران فقط سه تا از حالت های عامل های انتگرال ساز رو درس دادن تو دانشگاه شریف فقط دو حالت!!!


بعد شما اومدی یه حالتی رو نوشتی که تو هیچ کدوم از حالت ها نیست!!!


استاد شما چندتا عامل انتگرال ساز درس داده؟؟؟



احتمال داره شما صورت سوال رو اشتباه متوجه شده باشین 

چون تو این دو تا دانشگاه برتر چنین چیزی رو درس نمیدن.


احتمالا صورت سوال این بوده که با استفاده از این عامل انتگرال ساز این معادله دیفرانسیل را حل کنید.

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

صورت سوال دقیقا همونیه که نوشتم
استاد ما سه حالت از عامل انتگرال ساز رو درس داده
حالت اول زمانی که عامل انتگرال ساز تابعی از X باشه
دومی زمانی که تابعی از Y باشه
و سومی زمانی که تابعی از XوY باشه که در واقع این سوال از همین نوعه
من عامل انتگرال ساز این سوال ررو بدست آوردم میشه:

مشکل اینه که اگه اینو تو معائله ضرب کنم تا کامل بشه،اونوقت انتگرال گیری از اون و دوباره مشتق گرفتن نسبت بهy یه چیز وحشتناکی میشه
نمیدونم کجای کار اشتباست

----------


## محمد نادری

> سلام
> تو حل این سوال به مشکل برخوردم،عامل انتگرال ساز رو بدست میارم ولی در ادامه حل و انتگرال گیری دچار مشکل شدم،ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنین
> سوال:ابتدا عامل انتگرال ساز معادله ی زیر را بدست آورده و سپس معادله را حل کنید


اگه عامل انتگرال ساز رو در معادله ضرب کنیم، داریم
جواب این معادله عبارت است از 
که u تابعی از x و y و c عدد ثابتی است.
برای بدست آوردن u داریم
که از اینجا برای u داریم
حال برای بدست آوردن (f(y داریم
که از اینجا (f(y برابر صفر میشه. پس جواب معادله برابر است با

----------


## Hellion

> اگه عامل انتگرال ساز رو در معادله ضرب کنیم، داریم
> جواب این معادله عبارت است از 
> که u تابعی از x و y و c عدد ثابتی است.
> برای بدست آوردن u داریم
> که از اینجا برای u داریم
> حال برای بدست آوردن (f(y داریم
> که از اینجا (f(y برابر صفر میشه. پس جواب معادله برابر است با


خسته نباشید .. ببخشید یه سوال اینارو با چه نرم افزاری مینویسید ؟

----------


## محمد نادری

> خسته نباشید .. ببخشید یه سوال اینارو با چه نرم افزاری مینویسید ؟


تو word 2010.

----------

